# Indiana State Champs



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Indiana State Championships	
March 6th, 2005 Summit R/C Raceway Ft. Wayne, IN 
Track opens 8am Practice until 10am Racing at 10:30 
3 heats and Main. Classes: 10th Touring Stock & Mod, 12th scale Stock & Mod. Trophies to winners to each class only BIG Trophy to the Champs only. 36' x 80' Ozite Track, AMBrc timing with personal transponders welcome and encouraged ROAR rules apply. NOT A ROAR sanctioned event Membership not required. NICK’S HOBBY SHOP on with all racing needs in stock. Trophies sponsored by O’TEC. Other sponsor’s FANTOM MOTORS, TEAM CRC, NICK’s HOBBY SHOP, SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY...

First entry $20.00 Additional entries $10.00 visit www.summitrcraceway.com for info on directions hotels etc. 

info available here, or Call #(260) 471-2722 12 to 9pm M-F *CLOSED WEDNESDAY*

Tracey :thumbsup:


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

where is fort wayne I will be in Indiana around that time and it sounds like a great race to attend I will be near Evensville thanks


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

evensville! sorry man I think like 4 hours away but we would love to have you racing with us.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Evansville is more like 6-7 hours...Indy is around 4 hours from Evansville
I live right outside of Evansville & work downtown Evansville

There is some racing around the Evansville area....

www.rcrcr.com on-road
www.action-hobby.com off-road

Sorry, don't want to hijack the thread....


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Tre's Thanks for the info. From north side of indy to our place it is 2 1/2 hours so 6 or 7 would be about right thanks again..


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Will the track be available for practice on Saturday?...if so what times and, are there any hotels in the area?...Thank you!


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Scuba Steve; at this time Saturday is scheduled for Oval racing as for hotel info looking on the Summit web page you should find hotel info. see link in 1st post 

if enough intrest maybe track owner will open saturday for practice.

Tracey


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The website has been updated to include a link to our Race Flyer/Entry form in PDF format, and hotel/motel info on the front page.

http://summitrcraceway.com/


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

thank you scott to the top


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

this is going to be good


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Yea!!! 12th mod!


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

it looks to be a big class we have 5 maybe 6 fast cars to run mod so bring it and friends we would like to see you here again it's been long time 

Tracey


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

just bringing us back to page 1. :wave:


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

so with 2 weeks untill this race who's comming I hope we see many new faces and some old friends 

-Tracey


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

anyone comming to this race??????????????


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, who's gonna be there?


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

You gonna come run mod 12th Greg?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be there running 1/12 scale stock. Trying my best to stay ahead of the younger Fergusons, Harpes, Zimmermans, McAffees, and Parrots. I don't know how successful I'll be.... last time I raced on Sunday, I only finished one spot ahead of Leah!
I might try my hand at touring car again, too.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

we should have a good turn out of local talent. now will some of the out of towners show for this one I know that some of us are planning on going to the cheap champs later this month


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> so, who's gonna be there?


 Lee, Phil and I are coming and also davidl. Steve Dunn, and I also hear the 1/12th stock Michigan champ is coming. Cory would like to see you guys and bring rcsilly and stamper with you. And your bro!! Gonna be fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

I won the ohio and michigan champs, so I guess I gotta try to win the Indiana champs too, lol. That is if Sean let's me borrow/blow up his speedo!!! Gotta run the stock car for the 4th time this year.

I think David Lee is gonna be out of town this weekend?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Me and J-Fast will bring the Best Caledonia MI has to offer. :thumbsup: 

See ya Sunday.

:wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is there practice Sat or not?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Important news Entry fee is now $15.00 instead of 20...

Greg: Sorry no practice on saturday unless you want to run Oval. Sunday only for onroad.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Thank You


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

You don't need any practice!!! You going to T-town to run tomorrow?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

fro-sho! you goin?


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Pretty sure. That is if you'll be there so I can run mod! Rather not run at all than have to run stock! lol


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

What are the Rules for Stock Motors? Are quad magnet stock motors allowed?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

you can run a quad mag motor. must be a 27 turn 24 degree stock motor. no mix n match motors. you must run the arm and can as they were manufactured.

-Tracey


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

What a 12th stock A main! I laughed, I cried, I watched from the driver's stand for 8 minutes because you guys knocked my car in half in the first 20 feet. If I wanted that much contact I'd put a touring car together. Good times anyway. Congrats to Jesse and Jeff. They were both cool to pit next to as well.

-Sean


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

So, who were all the TQs and winners?

Is Jeff the Tri-State State Champ?

-Rich


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Rich Chang said:


> So, who were all the TQs and winners?
> 
> Is Jeff the Tri-State State Champ?
> 
> -Rich


Yup...

Fast dudes...


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Man, that quarter Millimeter cost me!  :thumbsup: 

Oh well, I had Fun. Thanx guys, Fun race. :wave:


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Its all in the little details stew.



S.Stew said:


> Man, that quarter Millimeter cost me!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh well, I had Fun. Thanx guys, Fun race. :wave:


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Tracy , I couldn't make it down , wanted too . I am out in california , death in the family , Tim and I will be at the "cheap "race , I get back thursday , see you guys ( and Cory) next weekend ?

Bob


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

nitrorod said:


> Its all in the little details stew.


Dont I know it.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Rich, you need to retire so you can start racing again!!

I failed tech by about 3 mm, so don't feel bad, lol


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow what a day of racing I think most of us would agree the racing was very good. note sorry Sean!(for my part) I think we have that on video maybe we can get a pic from it to show the car-nage  

Results 12th scale stk. TQ and Indiana State Champion Jeff Switzer man he was fast.. 
12th Mod TQ Jeff Switzer. Indiana State Champ Ben Puterbaugh. Touring Stk TQ and Indiana State Champ Jesse Holman. No Mod touring entries maybe next year?

I would like to thank all that came out for this race, also Thanks to Ron Ferguson and Karl Womack for the help and Sara Zimmerman for calling the races great job girl. 

Special thanks to O'TEC racing for The Champs Trophies, they were awesome.

-Tracey


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

yes Switzer failed tech in Mod but so did the second place guy Karl Womack. we also had a couple guys in touring a little low on ride height

Bob: I was looking forward to seeing you guys but I understand how thing happen and I am sorry to hear of your family's loss. I will not be up this weekend to the cheap champs and I can not speak for Ron his wife just had Baby Boy last night so they may not make it but if he can he will be there, a few others from or track are talking about comming up...

Tracey


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Jeff, Great job i'm glad to see that all the practice at Halo Hobbies paid off again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Heh - yeah, maybe someone will buy my company so that I can retire! 

3mm? I am assuming you started out at 3mm so that means you were dragging chassis for most of the race? LOL!





pimpedaccord said:


> Rich, you need to retire so you can start racing again!!
> 
> I failed tech by about 3 mm, so don't feel bad, lol


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Congrats to Ron & family on the next 1/12th kid I gotta chase down on the track! 
BOB




tafog said:


> yes Switzer failed tech in Mod but so did the second place guy Karl Womack. we also had a couple guys in touring a little low on ride height
> 
> Bob: I was looking forward to seeing you guys but I understand how thing happen and I am sorry to hear of your family's loss. I will not be up this weekend to the cheap champs and I can not speak for Ron his wife just had Baby Boy last night so they may not make it but if he can he will be there, a few others from or track are talking about comming up...
> 
> Tracey


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah, I started the day at about 3mm, but it's too much work to change the ride height, lol.

Kropy- Thanks!


----------

